#ubuntu-no 2011-07-25
<jo-erlend> mm... Et lite spørsmål. Hvordan avslutter jeg musikkspilleren i Ubuntu? :)
<jo-erlend> heh... Der er det noen "issues" å ta tak i gitt. Jeg endte plutselig opp midt mellom to fullskjerm-modi som var nokså vanskelig å komme ut av uten 1) masse lirking, eller 2) rå makt. :)
<jo-erlend> banshee er jo såpass treigt og buggy at det nesten ikke er morsomt engang!
<Darkfd> killall  banshee       så    sudo apt-get install clementine :)
<jo-erlend> heh. Nei, jeg foretrekker å bruke det som følger med og heller prøve å fikse det som irriterer meg. ;(
<jo-erlend> ;)
<Darkfd> Er det første linux?   o.0
<jo-erlend> hvabehager?
<Darkfd> Lenge siden du skiftet over til ubuntu?
<jo-erlend> jeg byttet helt i begynnelsen av 2006. Men jeg har brukt forskjellige GNU/Linux distroer siden 1996-7 eller noe sånt. Hvorfor spør du?
<Darkfd> du sa musikkspilleren, men du har lengre tid med linux enn meg :)
<Darkfd> Min første var 2006 noe =)
<jo-erlend> jeg er av den oppfatning at ettersom Ubuntu er fri og gratis programvare, så må den være mye bedre enn konkurrentene hvis folk skal bytte. Derfor prøver jeg å se ting fra perspektivet til den enkleste brukeren.
<Darkfd> da skjønner jeg hvordan jeg misforstod :)
<jo-erlend> hehe, det er mange som har gjort det. :)
<Darkfd> Men du er inne på noe. Mange som klager på at ubuntu kommer i cd form med 'feile' programmer uten å tenke på hvor mange som ikke har internet.
<jo-erlend> det jeg ser på som hovedoppgaven nå, er å gjøre de enkle tingene veldig mye enklere. Og det finnes det potensiale til. Det ser vi for eksempel med Quickly Widgets. Der har vi redusert koden for å gjøre noe enkelt fra 50-100 linjer med "komplisert" kode til 5-10 linjer med svært enkel kode -- uten å redusere mulighetene. Sånt synes jeg er alright.
<Darkfd> Gjør det enklere å lære for oss som ikke programmerer.
<jo-erlend> det er hovedpoenget.
<Darkfd> Jeg hopper i køyen. snakkes
<jo-erlend> jepp. God natt. :)
<Darkfd> =)
<jo-erlend> haha, herlig xkcd idag!
<Kagee> ssh vil ikke bruke ~/.ssh/id_rsa_offle av seg selv, så jeg har fått det for meg at jeg må bruke "ssh-add" for å legge den til - men da får jeg beskjeden "Could not open a connection to your authentication agent."
<Kagee> kan noen peke meg i retning av en løsning?
<Kagee> Det er en nøkkel jeg ønsker å bruke mot github
<Kagee> github har _god_ dokumentasjon
<Kagee> jeg løste det ved å koble sammen github.com med en spesifikk identity-fil via .ssh/config
<Kagee> (join #git
#ubuntu-no 2011-07-26
<Trond--> Jeg har lasta ned mplayerplug-in-3.55 for NRK Nett-TV, men jeg har ingen ide om hvordan jeg installerer den.
<Trond--> Tror jeg glemmer disse plugins heller.
<Darkfd> Jeg bruker gnome-mplayer unten plugins fra denne linken.   http://straumv.nrk.no/nrk_tv_direkte_nrk1_h
<Trond--> Firefox vil lagre den linken
<Trond--> Jeg skal ikke streame NRK
<Darkfd> Ikke streame? Nrk gjør ikke annet tror jeg.
<Darkfd> Jeg prøvde å laste ned Ut i vår hage en gang og eneste mulighet var å bruke en mplayer dumstream til dumpfile, som lastet ned til en fil men i streame hastighet. De har jo dvd'er å selge =)
<Trond--> Kopierer jeg noe fra Thunderbird, lukker programmet, og limer teksten inn i f.eks. Google så blir ingenting limet. Gjør jeg det en gang til mens Thunderbird er i bakgrunnen og limer inn i Google så virker det.
<jo-erlend> mhm. Du kan installere programmer som lar deg bruke en egen utklippstavle. Jeg har ikke brukt det på mange år, så jeg vet ikke helt hvordan tilstanden er eller hva de heter, men du finner det sikkert i appsjappa.
<jo-erlend> ... eller Ubuntu Programvaresenter, som det jo også innimellom kalles. :)
<simeng> appsjappa var jo rimelig bra navn
<simeng> hehe
<jo-erlend> :)
<simeng> Darkfd: hehe, gjorde det samme
<simeng> med den serien
<simeng> kan bare starte dump til fil og en ny mplayer for å spille av
<simeng> så er den ferdig dumpet innen du har sett gjennom
<Darkfd> en tab for hver episode så går det fort
<ole_oz6oh> Er her nogen der kan lave grafik med GCC i Ubuntu ???
<Kagee> grafikk med gcc?
<simeng> asciigrafikk sikkert
<simeng> huhu
<simeng> hvis du er badass nok kan du sikkert skrive kode som kompilerer til ascii grafikk
<Darkfd> Kan bruke vlc til å konvertere video til ascii
<jo-erlend> rask poll... Noen som vil prøve å kjøre dette scriptet og hvordan det oppfattes? http://ubuntuone.com/p/16Pa/
<jo-erlend> det er et GUI-spørsmål. Jeg har lyst til å bygge inn støtte i quickly widgets for å vise lenker uten ekstra kode.
<jo-erlend> men jeg vet liksom svakhetene i det scriptet, så jeg er ikke noen objektiv dommer på om det er akseptabelt eller ikke :)
<jo-erlend> noen som vet om en musikktekstlinse for Unity?
#ubuntu-no 2011-07-27
<jo-erlend> genialt! http://www.nrk.no/lyd/mac_bruker/87CCC670F4D244C5/
<jvdijken> Hello, i'm sorry I'm talking english, but is anyone here?
<jvdijken> I have a question not related to ubuntu rather related to a rally
<jo-erlend> det spørsmålet fikk vi visst aldri se noe til :)
<Kagee> spøsmål?
<progmanexe> "Pupper" låter så roligt.
<progmanexe> Tänker direkt på "puppy". XD
<jo-erlend> haha
<jo-erlend> ... for den som lette etter definisjon av "nerd", må det der være det beste forslaget jeg har lest. :)
<geirha> «Du fant Byråkrati i eldgamle skriftruller med visdom.»
<jo-erlend> geirha, hvabehager? :)
<jo-erlend> håper og tror at det er snakk om dataspill :)
<geirha> freeciv :)
<jo-erlend> hehe, ok. Jeg skal reboote og sjekke dagens oneiric :)
<jo-erlend> biab
<jo-erlend> herlig. Jeg tester oneiric og det virker som at jeg endelig er ferdig med fglrx. I hvertfall ser det ut til at alle problemene med radeon-drivern er borte.
#ubuntu-no 2011-07-28
<jo-erlend> Berge, det er noe galt med arkivene for oneiric. Jeg fikk 403 på endel pakker jeg var ikke smart nok til å skrive ned hvilke, men da jeg byttet til archive.ubuntu.com, så gikk det fint.
<superos> trur nesten eg gir opp webutvikling
<superos> F.eks JQuery UI Draggable oppfører seg ulikt i FF, IE, Opera og Chrome.
<superos> Det er altså lagd av eksperter på javacript som nettopp skal løse problematikken rundt ulike nettloser
<Kagee> det er ikke cacheproblemer?
<Kagee> definer "ulikt"?
<jo-erlend> jeg har oppgradert til oneiric. Det gikk skikkelig dårlig. Jeg får ikke kjørt X. Tror det har noe med lightdm å gjøre. Men spørsmålet er: hvorfor er det sånn at jeg kan kjøre live-sesjon uten problemer, men når jeg installerer den samme programvaren til disk, så fungerer det ikke?
<jo-erlend> det virker snålt. Nå tror jeg at jeg kommer til å kjøre fra minnepinne inntil ting begynner å funke. Det er faktisk veldig mye raskere enn 11.04 var installert, sikkert pga skjermkort-greier.
<jo-erlend_> æsj, jeg hater de der domenehaiene. Nå åpnet jeg omgubuntu.com istedenfor .co.uk og da havner den naturligvis øverst. Hvordan sletter jeg den igjen?
<jo-erlend_> gjett om Trond kommer til å ta av på denne ah: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/07/alt-tab-ubuntu/
<jo-erlend_> yey! Fem giga er bedre enn to! :)
<Kagee> this is true?
<jo-erlend_> Kagee, de har økt fra 2GB til 5GB for gratis-kontoer på Ubuntu One.
<Kagee> najs.
<jo-erlend_> jepp.
<jo-erlend_> Kagee, jeg har holdt på å teste oneiric i noen dager. HD5850 funker rett ut av boksen, langt bedre enn den proprietære driveren funker i 11.04.
<jo-erlend_> ser med andre ord ut til at vi endelig kanskje kan være ferdig med det faenskapet. Det hadde ikke gjort meg noe.
<jo-erlend_> jeg er kjempeflink til å melde meg på mailinglister og abonnere på webfeeds. Jeg skulle ønske at jeg var like flink til å melde meg ut :)
<Duckfd> jo-erlend,  Gjelder det de fleste ati kort?   Skal kysse bakken ati driver tullet er over.
<jo-erlend_> Duckfd, såvidt jeg har forstått, så har de folk som jobber fast med utvikling av åpne ATI-drivere for Linux og de prioriterer i hvertfall de nyeste kortene først. Jeg vet at 4000-serien er et skikkelig gjørmehøl foreløpig i hvertfall, men om de kommer til å gå bakover... Aner ikke.
<jo-erlend_> jeg oppdaget nettopp noe litt interessant. Jeg slettet noen titalls tusen eposter fra gmail, men bruken synker ikke. Det står fremdeles at jeg bruker like mange gigabytes som jeg gjorde igår.
<jo-erlend_> åja... De har en trash-funksjon.
<jo-erlend_> ... heh... Tjue tusen meldinger bare om gnucash. Denne opplevelsen skal jeg lære av. Fra nå av skal sletteknappen _brukes_.
#ubuntu-no 2011-07-29
<jo-erlend_> håper det der var torden? Hørtes nesten akkurat sånn ut forrige fredag :(
<Duckfd> HÃ¥per ikke det. Denne helgen skal jeg sove..
<Duckfd> Så at du sa at 4000 serien var ett gjørmehull som er en bra beskrivelse.  Jeg har ett 3870x2 kort som er to i ett. Gjett om det har vært en kamp. I det siste har jeg ikke engang giddet å installere driverene fra ati...
<pider55> har kjøpt ny multifuksjoneskriver Canon MG5250, får den til å funke på tråløs linuxmaskin, men ikke på stasjonær Kubuntumaskin, driver er installert og får valgt skiver, men skriveren skriver ikke ut
<citoyen> Litt seint nå, men jeg anbefaler HP-skrivere til linuxbruk
<citoyen> funker alltid ut av boksen
<pider55> her er dump fra config <a href='http://bildr.no/view/937230'>http://bildr.no/view/937230</a>
<pider55> kjøpt er kjøpt
<citoyen> ikke nødvendigvis
<citoyen> på clas ohlson er det bare å levere tilbake
<Sakarias> 30 dager full returrett eller noe?
<superos> Fin kommentar fra en av sjefene her på bygget etter å ha kikket på skjermen min. "Det der minner meg om 80-tallet. Skriver dere fortsatt kode?"
<citoyen> hihi
<superos> Er det raskere for nettlesere å parse kode vis alt er på en linje? Nesten sikker på at en HTML eksport fra Google docs som ble gitt til meg var en enlinjer.
<superos> Javascript lager vel enlinjere av størrelsehensyn.
<superos> Tullete setning >> (01:46:20 PM) superos: Javascript lager vel enlinjere av størrelsehensyn.
<brik_> heh, ja HP fungerer bedre på linux enn windows...
<jo-erlend_> Duckfd, mine erfaringer med 5850 har ikke vært like ille, men det har vært skikkelig frustrerende. Den proprietære driveren har vært veldig treig, men forholdsvis stabil bortsett fra at hver kjerneoppgradering får systemet til å fryse ved boot. Den åpne driveren har vært veldig rask og stabil, men manglet noen funksjoner som har vært viktige for meg. Men nå virker det som at den åpne driveren fungerer godt.
<jo-erlend_> superos, linjeskift har ingen betydning for en HTML-parser. Hvis du serverer mengder av HTML, så kan du like godt bare klippe dem bort, så sparer du bittelitt båndbredde. Men vesentlig er det ikke.
<Duckfd> jo-erlend,  oppdaterer du kernel headerene etter hver ny kjerne oppdatering?  Ja, håper det blir bedre med ati kort på linux. Lett å hive armene i været og plutselig bli nvidia fanboy, men jeg vil nødig miste det valget.
<superos> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV730 PRO [Radeon HD 4650]
<superos> Er det bra? (har ikkje peiling på skjermkort)
<superos> http://dpaste.org/EYLw/ Er det bra? (har ikkje peiling på CPU'er)
<Duckfd> superos, hvis du installerer inxi kan du skrive system info til xchat eller bruke den selv i terminalen.
<Duckfd> Graphics:  Card ATI R680 [Radeon HD 3870 x2] X.Org 1.10.1 Res: 1280x1024@85.0hz
<Duckfd>            GLX Renderer Gallium 0.4 on AMD RV670 GLX Version 2.1 Mesa 7.10.2
<Sakarias> superos: helt ok spenstig cpu
<Kagee> superos: enig med Sakarias
<Kagee> superos: laptop eller stasjonær?
<superos> Stasjonær
<superos> HP
<Sakarias> Kagee: vil man ha en quadcore i7 i laptop, med tanke på strømforbruket? :P
<Kagee> nei, men ville ha svaret for å se om det var mobility-skjermkort
<jo-erlend_> neste år kan bli spennende. Ubuntu 12.04LTS og OMAP5 kan bli en bra kombinasjon tror jeg.
<jo-erlend_> apropos strømforbruk :)
<jo-erlend_> hvis jeg bare vil ha enkel og behagelig sonekontroll for et domene, hvilken leverandør er det som anbefales?
<jo-erlend_> Thunderbird har noen rare funksjoner. For eksempel grupperer den tråder på en fin måte, men viser datoen for første aktivitet istedenfor den siste, selvom den sorterer det i riktig rekkefølge.
<jo-erlend_> i forbindelse med backup... Hvis jeg lagrer en harddisk frakoblet under ideelle forhold. Hvor lenge kan jeg stole på den disken da?
<jo-erlend_> HAAAALLLO!
<jo-erlend_> heh, kanalen er så tom at ikke er ekko her engang jo. :)
<hjd> ekko her engang jo.
<hjd> engang jo.
<hjd> :p
<jo-erlend_> :)
#ubuntu-no 2011-07-30
<Malin_> finnes det noe video encoder-software for ubuntu som bruker grafikkakserlerasjon til hjelp?
<Malin_> slik som cuda osv
<Malin_> jeg finner liksom ikke noe, men til windows, finnes det visst i fleng
<Duckfd> hmmm, er ikke god på video, men ffmpeg?
<Duckfd> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Video_Acceleration_API#Software_supporting_VA_API
<Malin_> kanskje?
<Malin_> kan sjekke ut litt
<Malin_> det ville jo vært hensiktsmessig, da en kan få konvert raskere osv
<Duckfd> hva skal du konvertere?
<Malin_> mkv -> mp4
<Malin_> begge deler er vel såkalte containere
<simeng> mm
<Malin_> men min N900 spiller visst ikke mkv
<simeng> hvis du installerer mplayer så gjør den det
<Malin_> eller så er det slik at mkven jeg spiller av, inneholder noe min telefon ikke liker
<Malin_> ja
<Duckfd> åpne opp mkv og se om det ikke er en avi inni der
<Malin_> så ikke slik ut men står at den er H264 på video-sida og ac-3 på lydsida
<Malin_> faktisk inneholder den noe mpeg4-greier orginalt også
<Malin_> sukk, er så mye formater
<Duckfd> jepp :)
<Duckfd> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1214773
<Duckfd> tror det skal gå uten noen encoding, med en eller annen mux eller hva det heter.
<Malin_> kanskje noe jeg kan teste ut ja :)
<Malin_> ah, det skriptet i siste posten der du tenkte på? :)
<Malin_> har ikke fått noe feilmelding ved å spille av mkv i mplayer på N900 enda, men står en melding om Buffering
<Malin_> så lurer på hvor lenge den tenkte å gjøre det
<Malin_> :)
<Duckfd> beklager jeg tar tid. Balanserer ett annet mk problem i en anne kanal.  :)
<Malin_> ah
<Duckfd> leser at handbrake og avidemux kan konvertere mkv til mp4..
<Malin_> ja, har testet litt handbrake
<Malin_> men ser ikke ut til at jeg får noe hjelp fra grafikkprosessoren
<Malin_> eller cuda eller noe sånt
<Sakarias> handbrake recoder, ikke de/re-muxer
<Sakarias> så det tar evigheter
<Malin_> mhm
<Duckfd> leste det nettopp. Er mange script som konverterer, men du må spørre andre om de er trygg..
<Sakarias> tar 12 til 19 minutter på en tv-episode på rundt 45 minutter å recode med handbrake på boksen min, rundt 2-5 minutter å de/re-muxe :)
<Duckfd> avidemux?
<Sakarias> nope
<Sakarias> iVI, frontend til ffmpeg...
<Sakarias> (nei, det er ikke et linux program)
<Malin_> ser ikke ut som jeg kommer til å spille av noe mkv i kmplayer på N900. bare bufrer
<Malin_> damn
<Malin_> avidemux?
<Malin_> avidemux er video-redigersingsprogram?
<Sakarias> n900 er for svak til å spille av det meste som er i .mkv kontainere
<Malin_> ah
<Sakarias> du bør recode det til en oppløsning som passer for mobilen
<Sakarias> mener det finnes presets til handbrake for n900
<Duckfd> leser to metoder. ene er å konvertere med avidemux. andre er å konvertere til avi med mkvextract og så til mp4 med mp4box.
<Duckfd> prøv avidemux først of se om den fungerer.
<Malin_> Sakarias, ja, jeg har ordnet presets til N900 i handbrake. I arista transcoder var det allerede presets for N900
<Malin_> men tar jo vinter og vår å konvertere
<Malin_> skal prøve avidemux jeg
 * Malin_ installerer nå
<Duckfd> leser at de har konvertering til iphone format,  jeg vet ikke hva det er (apple   pheew..) men da har de sikkert mange formater.
<Malin_> ja, er vel "iphone"-format
<Malin_> codecer som spilleren i en iphone kan spille
<Malin_> noe i den duren ser jeg for meg
<Malin_> + en oppløsning som brukes på en iphone kanskje
<Malin_> mulig det som tar tid, er når en skal endre oppløsinga til noe lavere?
<Malin_> går litt raskere når en ikke skalerer ned, men går likevel temmelig tregt med avidemux
<Malin_> men men :)
<Duckfd> hvor laster du ned filmer fra?
<Malin_> husker ikke helt hvor dette er lastet ned fra, men kan være piratebay eller noe sånt tror jeg
<Malin_> men men, nei, en får gjøre på noe annet nå. Er ikke noe krise akkurat nå, har jo konvertert to i alle fall
<Duckfd> ok, har sett en del filmer for psp og slikt på demonoid..
<jo-erlend> nå må Canonical skjerpe seg... Man kan ikke bare la en tjeneste være nede i månedsvis uten forklaring eller et ord om når man kan forvente at den kommer opp igjen. Skjønner ikke helt hva de tenker på.
<Berge> jo-erlend: Er rettighetene i orden igjen?
<jo-erlend> Berge, aner ikke. Jeg installerer sjelden samme pakke to ganger. Beklager at jeg glemte å skrive ned adressene. Det var seks, syv pakker. Jeg fant samme feil på et svensk speil, men hovedarkivet fungerte. Men det er tidlig i oneiric,så jeg regner med at det ... går over. :)
<jo-erlend> for alt jeg vet, er det ikke sikkert at de pakkene er i bruk lenger engang.
<jo-erlend> jeg tipper at jeg gir det et nytt forsøk på onsdag, så sier jeg fra hvis det skulle være noe.
<Berge> okok
<Berge> Det er nå litt så-som-så med de pakkene, har jeg inntrykk av.
#ubuntu-no 2011-07-31
<Duckfd> pitrh,  er du der?
<pitrh> Duckfd: uhm, ja?
<pitrh> wifien i heimen driver og tuller seg, så det er litt av og på
<Duckfd> det var det jeg skulle spørre om :D
#ubuntu-no 2012-07-23
<RoyK> http://what-if.xkcd.com/3/
#ubuntu-no 2012-07-25
<RoyK> rimelig stille her om dagen...
<si-m1> jepp, er mest nattefolk her :P
<RoyK> og knapt det...
<xt> FÃ¥r hanke inn igjen jo-erlend!
<RoyK> kanskje mulig å få til det snart...
#ubuntu-no 2012-07-26
<RoyK> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n3wPBcmSb2U
#ubuntu-no 2012-07-28
<IvarB> o/
#ubuntu-no 2013-07-22
<hjd> Hm... ser ut som mir snart kommer til saucy (bug 1203207). Dvs som en pakke i arkivet, ikke gjennom PPAen som har vært tilgjengelig lenge
<lubotu3> bug 1203207 in mir (Ubuntu) "[MIR] mir" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1203207
<Malinux-> trodde mir styrtet mot jorden for noen år siden, men hva er mir i ubntu-verdenen?
<Malinux-> display server står det på siden der
<hjd> Ja, den er laget som et alternativ til x(.org) eller wayland. De ønsker å bygge opp en stack selv som vil fungere på kryss av mobiler, nettbrett og pcer. Se forøvrig http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mir_(display_server)
<Malinux-> aha. smart
#ubuntu-no 2013-07-23
<RoyK> (,
<comradekingu> http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ubuntu-edge/x/2680298?c=gallery
<Malinux-> hei comradekingu. det var lenge siden :)
<comradekingu> heihei, skiftet nick ser jeg
<Malinux-> ja :)
<Malinux-> Mathias: fant ut at det hadde passet på meg :D tihi
<Malinux> og det hadde han jo rett i :)
<Malinux> vi har fått en ubuntu-no-offtopic nylig også :)
<comradekingu> point taken
<Malinux> kult :)
<Malinux> jeg har rota til serveren på ett stykk 2.5"-sata-greier. Tenker å flytte alt til 2 120GB-ide-disker i en eller annen form for raid.
<Malinux> kan man bare sette opp de to ide-diskene i et raid som er hensiktmessig, for så å kjøre rsycn et eller annet for å få over alt?
<comradekingu> jeg glapp taket på "jeg har rota til serveren på ett stykk 2.5"-sata-greier"
<comradekingu> men ja, de får et monteringspunkt og fungerer som hvilketsomhelst annet volum
<Malinux> jeg har ikke rota noe til
<Malinux> eller jo, men det er roten
<Malinux> altså kke at jeg driver å roter
<comradekingu> btw, http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ubuntu-edge/x/2680298?c=home  man får 2 stk for 1400 dollar nå
<comradekingu> joooo?
<Mathias> Malinux: raid0/1?
<Malinux> aner ikke hva som er hensiktsmessig
<Mathias> kommer an på hvor mye gørr du skal ha på de :P
<Malinux> er 120GB-disker
<Malinux> rota skal være på den
<Malinux> rotpartisjonen til servern. der os-et er installert
<Mathias> såppass skjønte jeg
<Malinux> ok
<Mathias> men aner ikke om du skal ha 2¹²⁸tib på den eller 6gib :P
<Malinux> når det er 2 120GB-disker og alt den skal gjøre er å kjøre os-et
<Malinux> så skal det vel ikke flere tib på den?
<Malinux> hvordan får man ørten tib inn på 120GB?
<Malinux> og den 2.5"-disken er også på 120GB
<Malinux> spørsmålet er egentlig. hvordan overfører jeg alt fra 2.5" til nye 3.5"-disker
<Malinux> og hvilket raid er mest hensiktsmessig
<Malinux> for 2 disker
<Mathias> speil er vel sikrest da
<Malinux> oki, da satser jeg på det :)
<Malinux> har ikke satt inn ide-diskene enda
<Malinux> og rsync kan brukes for å overføre alt?
<Malinux> eller er det lettest å speile fra 2.5" til raidet jeg setter opp med to ide-disker?
<Mathias> har ikke peiling på migrering :P
<Malinux> ok
<comradekingu> ikke jeg heller, les manpage til dd
<Malinux> ja
<kjell> Hei! Nettopp kjøpt en ny laptop med Intel Graphics. Men nå ser jeg at 12.04 ikke er støttet lenger?! Hvor får jeg tak i Intel Linux Graphics Installer 1.0 for 12.04? eller vil 1.0.1 fungere på 12.04 også?
<kjell> Det er Intel Linux Graph.Inst som ikke lenger støtter 12.04. Kun 12.10 og 13.04...
<Malinux> det står litt info her, tror jeg. Skummet bare: http://www.webupd8.org/2013/05/intel-linux-graphics-installer.html
<Malinux> men kan du installere drivere via drivers?
<kjell> listen over tilleggsdrivere var blank. Den linken du ga meg ga ikke noe svar Malinux, men jeg googlet litt annerledes og nå ser det ut som jeg fant riktig driver på ubuntukiller.com :)
<kjell> forsvant litt tekst Malinux ;) linken du ga meg ga ikke noe svar...
<kjell> Tilleggsdrivere var blank når jeg forsøkte å åpne den...
<kjell> Pokker. Fikk lastet ned og åpnet, men "checking distribution -Failed". hvorfor pokker skal jeg ikke få drivere til intel-hw'en min når den har vært tilgjengelig?
<comradekingu> kjell: har du prøvd noe annet enn ubuntu?
<Malinux> ok, det var en link hvor noen skrev at det ikke så ut til at intel sin sån installer ikke virket på 12.04 til tross for at det er en lts altså long term support
<comradekingu> ja, hvis du leser forklaringen så skjønner du ikke hvorfor ;)
<comradekingu> Malinux: er det nytt eller ekstremt gammelt?
<kjell> Jeg fant en venn på Youtube; Matthew Moore. "update intel graphics drivers in ubuntu 12.04 lts". Manuelt via terminal, enkelt som fy. vet snart om det virker. :)
<Malinux> comradekingu: aner ikke om det er nytt eller gammelt. Jeg følger ikke med på intel graphics, da jeg har nvidia
<kjell> driverne ble lansert av Intel i år, i mars/april bare! allerede nå har de bestemt seg for å droppe LTS og kun kjøre på de nyeste versjonene. det er håpløst mener jeg, og jeg håper Canonical ikke er delaktige i det. Alt slik burde prioriteres på lts!
<kjell> "Ubuntu* 13.04 was released in late April 2013. Support for Ubuntu* 12.04 effectively ended when the Intel® Linux* Graphics Installer version 1.0.1 was released (20 May 2013)."
<kjell> "Intel Linux Graphics Installer
<kjell> Released: 7 Mar 2013
<kjell> Version: 1.0"
<kjell> altså en levetid på 1 mnd 13 dager :O
<hjd> Ser ut som om Intel har valgt å kun støtte de to nyeste stabile utgavene https://01.org/linuxgraphics/node/135
<kjell> og det er håpløst iom det er LTS som er hovedutgivelsen! De kommer til å anbefale LTS helt frem til april 2014, men de som har intel-grafikk skal ikke få bruke det? 12.04 støttes til apr 2017 for pokker! hrmph!
<comradekingu> kjell: debian.org
<Malinux> men da ble det natta her. Håper noen andre kan finne ut av det der. Irriterende at ikke intel kan støtte en lts
<kjell> god natt! :)
<Malinux> det er et skritt i feil retning og noe canonical burde ta tak i
<Malinux> :)
<hjd> comradekingu: Men kommer driverne til å fungere på Debian? Det ser ikke ut som det er offisielt støtttet, og siden dette virker som det endrer kjernen kan selv små forskjeller føre til at ting ikke fungerer optimalt.
<hjd> Av nysgjerrighet, hva er det Intel sine drivere gjør bedre enn de som kommer med Ubuntu ut av boksen? :)
<kjell> intel sine drivere er proprietære drivere laget av intel selv for sin egen maskinvare. ubuntu sine er selvskrevne med åpen kildekode.
<kjell> for mer avansert grafikk hender det disse driverne gjør en bedre jobb. til hverdags kan de åpne driverne være like bra.
<hjd> Hm, ok.
<hjd> Litt rart at Intel ikke lager en versjon for LTS. Du får neste høre med de, hvis de får nok henvendelser er det mulig de revurderer...
<comradekingu> har ikke intels grafikk alltid vært åpen med unntak av det de lisensierte fra imagination, GMA500
<kjell> forsøkte installere Intel Linux Graphics Drivers i kveld. Den offisielle støtter ikke lenger 12.04, men fant en metode på youtube via ppa. dette viste seg likevel å være vanskelig, og jeg endte opp med å måtte reinstallere ubuntu-desktop via kommandolinje.
<kjell> ...
<Mathias> auch
<kjell> fant så løsning på askubuntu, hvor ting er litt annerledes. dette ser forsåvidt ut til å fungere.
<kjell> apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-video-intel gir følgende output:
<kjell> Installert: 2:2.21.12~precise~ppa1
<kjell>   Kandidat:   2:2.21.12~precise~ppa1
<kjell> men; systeminnstilinger -> detaljer viser Grafikk: ukjent. Driver ukjent. Opplevelse standard
<kjell> betyr dette at intel virker eller ikke virker?
<Mathias> husket å omstøvle?
<kjell> glmark 2 gir score på 840. sier meg ingenting.
<kjell> har slitt ut lesten ;)
<Mathias> omstøvle = reboot
<kjell> output fra glmark2:
<kjell>  glmark2 2011.09
<kjell> =======================================================
<kjell>     OpenGL Information
<kjell>     GL_VENDOR:     Intel Open Source Technology Center
<kjell>     GL_RENDERER:   Mesa DRI Intel(R) Sandybridge Mobile
<kjell>     GL_VERSION:    3.0 Mesa 9.0.3
<kjell> er dette Intel sine drivere?
<Mathias> ser sånn ut
<kjell> mathias: ja, jeg forstod det. har bootet flere ganger.
<kjell> så intel-driverne fungerer, men detaljoversikten forstår det ikke? det er jo forsåvidt greit :)
<Mathias> er ikke alltids ting forstår hverandre :P
<kjell> den siste der må du forklare nærmere :P
<Mathias> går vel alltids an å rote opp hvordan "details" finner ut hvilken gpudriver som brukes :p
<Mathias> men nå tror jeg nesten at jeg skal avslutte youtube-episoden og slenge på en film eller lese en bok :P
<kjell> les en kjedelig bok, så sovner du tidligere ;)
<kjell> løsningen på ikke-gjenkjent grafikkort var mesa-utils .
#ubuntu-no 2013-07-24
<ElToro1966> Sliter noe j..... med å få 13.04 installert på en Win7-pc med UEFI. Har oppdatert BIOS, deaktivert UEFI, sjekka disk og mem, osv osv, men til ingen nytte.:-(
<ElToro1966> Installasjonen stopper opp like etter splash. Får først bare svart skjerm med kursos. Så staller hele greia...
<ElToro1966> Hovedkortet er et Asrock X79 Extreme6 med UEFI
<ElToro1966> Noen som har noen pointere?
<ElToro1966> OBS: Dette gjelder ikke dual-boot. Skal hive ut Win7 og erstatte med 13.04.
<Malinux> dette er en laptop?
<ElToro1966> Nei. PC.
<Malinux> husker jeg ikke helt feil så kan man rename den uefi-mappen i installasjonen
<Malinux> hm, står noe her: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<ElToro1966> Yup. TItta på denne. BRa oppskrift, og har prøvd alt.
<ElToro1966> Urk... Hold your horses...
<ElToro1966> In your BIOS, disable QuickBoot/FastBoot and Intel Smart Response Technology (SRT). If you have Windows8, also disable FastStartup.
<ElToro1966> Glemt 1 ting; SRT... Mulig det er løsningen :)
<ElToro1966> Prøver :)
<ElToro1966> Takk, Malinux
<Malinux> bare hyggelig, men tror ikke jeg kom noe nærmere. Håper det du selv fant ut fikser det :)
<ElToro1966> Jupp. Nyttig å se 2 ganger på ting :)
<Malinux> sant :)
<comradekingu> http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ubuntu-edge/x/2680298  625 dollar for ubuntu edge nå, mens det varer
<geirha> Hva skjer om de ikke når målet. Får folk pengene tilbake?
<comradekingu> ja
<ElToro1966> hm. spec'en ser jo bra ut...
<ElToro1966> holder ellers på å bli rape gal; http://askubuntu.com/questions/323900/13-04-install-stops-after-splash-screen-have-tried-everything-to-get-it-to-wor
<ElToro1966> noen som har ideer?
<geirha> ElToro1966: Like under spørsmålet ditt, er en knapp/lenke som heter "Share", den gir en kortere url til spørsmålet ditt
<geirha> Er så tungvindt å kopiere urlen når den brekker over flere linjer...
<Mathias> geirha: du får finne deg en terminal som gjennkjenner linker da ;p
<geirha> Den gjør det, men det hjelper ikke når andre halvdelen er på neste linje
<Mathias> knekker ikke klienten urlene ordentlig? :(
<geirha> hvordan knekker man urler ordentlig? :)
<ElToro1966> http://askubuntu.com/q/323900/178000 :)
<Mathias> er nøyaktig det man ikke gjør ;P
<Mathias> om man ikke har en \n inni der fungerer den fint :P
<Mathias> ElToro1966: du hadde kjørt en memtest ja?
<ElToro1966> ja
<ElToro1966> alt i orden, i alle fall etter pass 1.
<Mathias> jeg hadde noe tull med minnet og da var det helt random om den bootet eller ikke :P
<ElToro1966> ikke noe random her: får ikke installert - feiler hele tiden...
<ElToro1966> :'(
<ElToro1966> har prøvd "alt", eller i alle fall tror jeg det...
<Mathias> avogtil var jeg heldig nok til å få opp valget mellom live og install. men er noe mystisk som skjer da
<Mathias> stemmer md5summen på isoen?
<ElToro1966> ja...
<ElToro1966> :-/
<geirha> Lukter veldig grafikkdriver her
<geirha> Fryser det helt, eller får du til å bytte til en a tekstkonsollene?  Ctrl+Alt+F1
<ElToro1966> fryser helt. lurte på å rive ut grafikkortet og prøve generisk, men hovedkortet har bare 1 optisk utgang, ingen RGB...
<Mathias> har du en backupgpu liggende?
<geirha> ElToro1966: Kunne vært interessant å vite om minimal- eller alternative-iso booter
<ElToro1966> åj... trodde ikke det, men nå er jeg ikke så sikker... må ned i bua og rote. lurer jaggu på om det ikke ligger noe gammelt der nede...
<ElToro1966> geirha: minimal og alternativ? du mener acpi = off, nolapic etc etc?
<Mathias> de som kan installere uten gui ;P
<ElToro1966> :-[ ok. jepp, det er også en ide. prøver den først. takker :)
#ubuntu-no 2013-07-25
<geirha> Allerede oppe i $6M nå
<Mathias> ca. 3,5 mill per dag eller? :p
<Malinux> ElToro1966: Om du liker å henge her + folka her, så vil jeg også anbefale #ubuntu-no-offtopic :)
<Mathias> mulig å krympe LUKS-partisjoner?
<RoyK> hvordan velges en "leder" av ubuntu norge?
<RoyK> så langt har det ikke vært noe valg, bare enkelte som har kommet fram og trukket seg og så kommet tilbake igjen for å hevde tronen
<jo-erlend> Det er ironisk nok et av problemene jeg har prøvd å synliggjøre og jobbe med. For eksempel at det finnes redundanse når det gjelder hvem som har øverste administrativt ansvar for våre kanaler.
<jo-erlend> alt sånt _kan_ uansett ordnes via rt, men det tar veldig lang tid. Måneder for vår del, når det gjaldt epostlista.
#ubuntu-no 2013-07-26
<comradekingu> http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ubuntu-edge/x/2680298  6.5 mill dollar !
<jo-erlend> ja. Jeg bare lurer på hvordan regnskapet skal gå opp.
<jo-erlend> jeg mener; de har satt ned prisen for veldig mange nå. Men hvis de skal produsere 40k telefoner til en gjennomsnittspris, så blir jo de siste telefonene bare dyrere og dyrere?
<geirha> Det er Mark som tar den regningen
<geirha> De reduserte prisene går ikke ut over de 32 millionene
<comradekingu> såfremt de selger nok til å dra inn fullpris på slutten
<geirha> Hvis jeg bare kan huske hvor jeg leste det
<comradekingu> reddit?
<geirha> Ble sikkert nevnt i AMAen, ja
<comradekingu> [–]Mark_Shuttleworth[S] 42 points 19 minutes agoSoftware  is covered by our existing efforts to bring Ubuntu to mobile, nothing  more needed there. The crowdfunding is really what it costs to bring a  device to market, it would be more if we were a major brand, $32m is  pretty lean I'm told. Hope the actual cost doesn't exceed it or I'll be  carrying that baby but hey it's worth the risk.
<RoyK> comradekingu: ja, men spørs om det går - det var 5,8 mill i går på denne tida, så ser ut som om det var en boom først og så roer det seg
<comradekingu> snart annonserer de at temaet ikke er brunt, så flyr den av hyllene
<RoyK> virker litt rart at de skal trenge tilsvarende NOK 190 mill for å utvikle en telefon...
<comradekingu> hvis man ikke vet hva man egentlig trenger, så trenger man 190
 * RoyK skulle gjerne hatt 190 mill på bok
<geirha> er vel sikkert et virrvarr av patenter på ting.
<RoyK> patenter på hva?
<comradekingu> krumning av hjørner
<geirha> Ingen aning. Bare ser det for meg.
<comradekingu> IBM er jo med i patent-spleiselaget som beskytter alle FOSS foretak
<lolcat> faen da
<lolcat> jeg tror jeg klarte å overskrive /dev/null
#ubuntu-no 2013-07-27
<RoyK> ikke stort å overskrive der
<lolcat> det komm opp hundrevis av avtaler om at jeg ikke hadde tilgang til devnull
<RoyK> da har du kanskje sletta den
<RoyK> mknod ...
<RoyK> mknod 1 3 /dev/null
<RoyK> tror jeg
<RoyK> og en chmod 666
<RoyK> men å slette /dev/null er jo i utganspunktet en ganske teit ting
<RoyK> mknod /dev/null c 1 3
<RoyK> mknod -m 666 /dev/null c 1 3
<RoyK> evt
<lolcat> jeg rebootet, da fikset den det
<RoyK> lolcat: fbsd?
<lolcat> nei, ubuntu på laptopen
<lolcat> Jeg må finne en bra måte å mounte filserveren
<RoyK> vi /etc/fstab
<RoyK> nfs er tingen
<RoyK> bare eksporter filsystemet på fbsd-boksen
<RoyK> vi /etc/exports
<lolcat> men da har ikke begge tilgang samtidig?
<RoyK> legg til
<RoyK> exportfs -r
<RoyK> nfs er delt
<lolcat> MÃ¥ jeg ikke installere noe?
<RoyK> kjenner ikke fbsd så godt, men antar at den har nfs-server som standard
<lolcat> ser sånn ut
<RoyK> hvis ikke - google
<lolcat> Må få satt passord på det
<lolcat> tilgang etter IP er skummelt
<RoyK> da må du sette opp kerberos
<RoyK> er ikke noen passordatuentisering på nfs
<lolcat> ah
<lolcat> filserveren står åpent mot internet
<RoyK> ja, men ip-filtrering funker jo
<RoyK> ufw enable
<RoyK> så syr du sammen et ip-filter for ting som du trenger
<RoyK> ufw allow from 192.168.0.0/16
<RoyK> funker nok
<RoyK> om det der det rfc1918-nettet du er på
<RoyK> de adressene rutes ikke over nettet uansett
<RoyK> om du har en fast ip, så kjør ufw allow from (din ip)
<lolcat> Jeg bruker ikke NAT
<RoyK> da setter du bare op ufw til å tillate de adressene du kjenner
<RoyK> easy as cace
<RoyK> cake
<lolcat> de endrer seg
<RoyK> da setter du opp kerberos eller bruker samba
<RoyK> eller sshfs
<lolcat> ah
<Mathias> sshfs er veeeldig fint på android ihvertfall :P
<lolcat> er det det?
<Mathias> mm
<Mathias> kan jeg mounte mediemappa på telefonen ;P
<Mathias> mer stabilt enn samba, pluss at jeg har tilgang fra WAN
<lolcat> Kult
<RoyK> fabric virker som et fint verktøy :)
<RoyK> http://nrkbeta.no/2013/07/24/continuous-delivery-i-nrk/
<RoyK> mange fine tips der
<Malinux> syntes det er leit at den nye nett-tven deres kun kan sees på nettsidene
<geirha> heh.  if not (check_ps("%s | grep java" %
<geirha> Lurer på hva check_ps gjør; ser ikke veldig trygt ut
<RoyK> Malinux: hva mener du?
<Malinux> før kunne man se nettv til nrk i vlc f.eks. ved å kopiere url-en
<Malinux> det var også noen som hadde mekket en måte å se nrk nettv som filsystem i linux
<RoyK> ja, men rettighetshaverne likte ikke sånt
<Malinux> nei, men det som nrk selv har rettigheter til, burde det vel gå med?
<Malinux> hadde jeg kunne sette opp filsystemet igjen, burde jeg kunne spilt av med den wd-boksen til veninna mi
<RoyK> synes de burde lagt ut alt av nrk-materiell på torrent, jeg
<Malinux> enig
<Malinux> men det burde også være mulig å sette opp slik at man kan spille av slik man ønsker også
<RoyK> men det funker jo heller ikke, siden om det er så mye som en snutt av en sang, så nekter TONO for at noe sånt kan gjøres
<Malinux> sukk
<Malinux> TONO blir som om jeg skal betale penger hver gang jeg går inn i et eller annet hus, fordi jeg da bruker noe noen har tegnet eller noe
<RoyK> de har jo gått etter tannleger og sånt som spiller radio
<RoyK> og krevd dem for rettighetspenger
<RoyK> fordi atte de spiller musikk, atte
<RoyK> selv om radiostasjonen har betalt
<Malinux> ja, og da blir det jo drøyt
<Malinux> kanskje alle får mikrofoner kobla til hodet også, så kan tono sjekke hvor mye du tilfeldigvis har hørt av diverse låter i det du passerte, slik at du kan betale for det
<RoyK> høres bra ut!
<Malinux> ja.... :p
<RoyK> bør koste litt å nynne på en jokke-låt!
<RoyK> kanskje litt mer om man faktisk synger, noe man gjerne gjør av og til
<Malinux> jeg nynner jo stadig melodier, så jeg skylder nok TONO litt
<RoyK> mhm
<RoyK> piratnynner!
<Malinux> ja :S jeg burde skamme meg. Tenk å kopiere låter ulovlig til hjernen på den måten og dele den med hvermansen
<RoyK> ja, skamme seg!
<Malinux> kunne jo vært morro å spurt TONO. Hei. jeg nynner gjerne litt på forskjellige låter. Gjerne på bussen, trikken og t-banen. Bør jeg da også betale TONO etter hvor mye jeg nynner?
<Malinux> hm, føler vi er litt på offtopic her. Ser jeg er i ontopic :)
<Mathias> og der tok lightdm selvmord
<Malinux> usj. linux ass :S
<Malinux> noen feilmeldinger?
<Mathias> uheldigvis ikke
<Mathias> og apport trenger en grundig debug, igjen
<RoyK> ikke noe i loggene heller?
<Mathias> hvor ligger de? :p
<RoyK> /var/log/noe
<Mathias> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5919192/
<RoyK>  
#ubuntu-no 2013-07-28
<jo-erlend> jeg er spent på å se om overgangen til XMir innebærer en litt penere boot eller om det er noe som kommer senere. Noen som vet noe om det?
<Malinux> ikke hørt om. Er det i stedet for GRUB?
<lolcat> isteden for upstart?
<hjd> istedenfor (eller streng tatt på toppen) av X
<lolcat> X er kjipt
<Malinux> Noen som har funnet noe som er bedre enn Crashplan?
<Malinux> eller har de fått noen europeiske servere i det siste?
<lolcat> Bedre på hvilken måte?
<Malinux> på den måten at det går raskere f.eks.
<Malinux> men vil vel uansestt ta tid å ta backup av flere Terrabyte
<lolcat> Enkleste er vel å alliere deg med en venn/bekjent og så overføre dataene manuellt?
<Malinux> ja, det kan jo også gå
<Malinux> men tenker det er sikrest å backe up til CrashPlan
<lolcat> Joda, men jeg ville brukt to bakcups hvis det er mulig
<Malinux> ja, foreløpig har jeg ikke annen backup enn at jeg kjører raid
<Malinux> hm, skriver jeg dobbelt her?! :S
<Malinux> nei
<lolcat> raid er ikke backup
<Malinux> nei, I know
<Malinux> men det gjør dataene sikrere
<lolcat> Ja, det er sikkerhet
<Malinux> minimerer sjangsen for tap av data
<Malinux> så jeg bør backe up videre
<lolcat> MEn det oppfyller bare 1 eller 2 av kravene til backup
<Malinux> så skal få satt opp så den backer upp til crashplan-sentralen
<lolcat> Hvor mye data er det snakk om?
<Malinux> 2.8TB
<Malinux> ish
<lolcat> Store eller små filer?
<Malinux> begge deler.
<Malinux> mye video
<Malinux> som jeg forøvrig kan få via piratbukta og sånt også, men ting er jo ikke der for alltid nødvendigvis heller
<Malinux> så veldig mye store filer. noen mindre filer, som musikk
<Malinux> ellers noe vhs-rip, men de er digre filer
<lolcat> Med crashplan kan du jo lage backupset
<lolcat> Jeg ville sørget for å få masse kopier av bildene og uerstattelige filer
<Malinux> ja
<Malinux> så jeg kan jo sette opp en backup som kun backer opp ting som ikke er erstatteilg
<Malinux> glemte jo å nevne bilder :) det er det jo også mye av nå
<lolcat> Jeg føler at crashplan laster opp alt, men det tar tid
<lolcat> 2.8TB er jo også lite nok til at du bare kan slenge det på en 3TB disk og legge den hos noen du kjenner
<Malinux> sant nok
<Malinux> men prisen for 3TB-disk er jo ganske høy syntes jeg, vs å backe upp til crashplan
<lolcat> Eventuelt kan du finne noen som også trenger backup, og så la vedkomne kjøpe 3tb ekstra lagring, og så kjøper du 3tb ekstra lagring og så backer dere opp hverandre
<Malinux> ja...
<Malinux> har en venn som driver å backer upp til meg, men ser ikke ut som han har drevet med backup på en stund, for den er ikke ferdig og sånt
<Malinux> med crashplan ser jeg at det koster ca 350kroner pr. år ish
<lolcat> Jeg fikk et gratisår :)
<Malinux> om jeg signer for 4år, så får jeg det for 189.99$ eller 3.96$ i mnd
<Malinux> jeg tror jeg hadde en gratismåned eller noe
<Malinux> den er i alle fall løpt ut
<Malinux> eller var det et helt år mon tro
<lolcat> Omtrent prisen på en 4TB disk
<lolcat> alle får gratismåned
<Malinux> ok
<Malinux> syntes det er mer praktisk å ha det online, enn å ha det på en harddisk et eller annet sted
<Malinux> se der ja. en 3GB til ca 1000 spenn
<lolcat> hvis valget er mellom en 3TB og crasplan ville jeg valgt crashplan. Men begge er jo enda bedre.
<Malinux> begge er bedre enn hva?
<Malinux> ja, jeg kan ikke velge både crashplan og disk, så jeg også tror crashplan funker fint
<Malinux> spørsmålet i sted er vel egentlig. finnes det en lignende tjeneste som crashplan, som er bedre? :)
<lolcat> Ikke som jeg finner som støtter linux
<Malinux> oki :)
<Malinux> da er det jo greit :)
<lolcat> men det finnes vel mange diskusjoner om akkurat det
<lolcat> Jeg vet ikke hvor mange pc'er du har, men du kan jo sende ting til de forskjellige med crashplan
<Malinux> har en server og en laptop
<Malinux> that's it :)
<Malinux> prøver et år i første omgang, så får man se hvordan det virker
<lolcat> Hvis du orker kunne du jo sortert ut filmer du garantert kan finne igjen, og så får du mindre å ta backup av
<lolcat> y
<Malinux> ja. jeg får legge til de etterhvert. nå har jeg fjernet alt av video utenom ting som er vitkig
<Malinux> men det hadde jo vært det lureste ja. Sjeldene greier er vanskelig å finne f.eks. :)
<Malinux> tror jeg får et litt penere tall med tanke på antall GB
<Malinux> 415GB er litt mindre heftig enn 2.8 TB
<Malinux> går ikke tregt å backe upp heller. Ser den bruker ca hele båndbredden ut her så :)
<lolcat> imponerende
<lolcat> Malinux: lang eta?
<Malinux> eta 8.3 dager for å backe opp 415GB
<Malinux> får ca 4.6 til 4.7 Mbit opp. har jo totalt 5 her, så det virker ikke så gale
<Malinux> men da blir det film-tid her :)
<Malinux> så kan man jo prates senere om hvordan det går med backup :D
<RoyK> Mathias: 3GB til 1000 spenn høres litt dyrt ut (;
<Mathias> Malinux*
<RoyK> ja, igjen
<RoyK> Malinux: ^^
<lolcat> ugh
<lolcat> jeg har kompilert i sikkert 5 timer
<lolcat> dess mer jeg kompilerer, dess mer trengs kompilering
<geirha> Hva er det som tar fem timer å kompilere?
<RoyK> geirha: han har begynt med fbsd
<Mathias> sikker på at det ikke er gentoo? :P
<lolcat> Mathias: Jeg har faktisk gentoo også installert inni freebsd
<RoyK> har fbsd noen vettuge virtualiseringsløsninger?
<RoyK> type noe som kvm?
<RoyK> men da er det FOPPALL!
<Mathias> passer kanskje bedre i offtopic ;P
<Malinux> kanskje jeg mente 3TB :P
<Malinux> men skrev GB
<Malinux> epic fail
<lolcat> get * gikk fort når jeg glemte -R
<RoyK> Malinux: skjønte det ;)
<Malinux> RoyK:  :P
<Mathias> Malinux: du får kjøpe inn en taperobot, hihi
<Malinux> det hadde jo vært kjekt å hatt en tape-løsning også
<Malinux> men må sjekke hva som finnes + lagrigngskapasitet på tape
<Malinux> tape generelt sett ser veldig awesomet ut
<Mathias> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linear_Tape-Open
<Malinux>  /go 33
<Malinux> do'h
<Mathias> hadde du brukt irssi kunne jeg sent deg en modifisert dispatch.pl ;P
<Mathias> trenger man bare /<vindusnummer>
<Malinux> oki
<lolcat> tape virker håpløst
<Malinux> tja
<Malinux> om 400GB er maks så
<Malinux> fikk da spilt comadore med kasettspiller når jeg var på besøk hos ymse nerder i klassen :)
<Malinux> så kanskje man kan ta backup også
<lolcat> Virker upraktisk mtp på pris og tilgjengelighet
<Malinux> aha
<Malinux> kunne jo vært greit med noe å stappe inn i en server, som gjorde at man kunne backe opp alt
<Malinux> men kanskje jeg rett og slett skal gå for crashplan i stedet
<lolcat> Er ikke taperobot dyrt i forhold til crashplan/filserver?
<geirha> lolcat: Jo, men mye kulere
<Malinux> det er jo kulhetsfaktoren som trekker opp en del :)
<Malinux> men hvor mange GB/TB kan man maks få på et bånd?
<lolcat> Jeg synes ZFS er kulere enn taperobot
<lolcat> Malinux: over 9000!
<RoyK> jo-erlend: ping
<Malinux> 9000TB?
<Malinux> ?!
<Mathias> Malinux: hva med lto-6?
<lolcat> Malinux: jeg aner ikke
<Malinux> altså. det er jo i såfall hvor langt båndet er og tetthet som avgjør hvor mye man kan putte innpå det + hastighet og sånt?
<Malinux> lto-6?
<Malinux> oki lolcat
<lolcat> boks/DIST/freebsd/var/mail             compressratio  3.30x  -
<lolcat> boks/laptop-750g                       compressratio  1.06x  -
<Mathias> LTO version 6 released in 2012 can hold 2.5 TB in a cartridge of the same size.
<Mathias> eller lto-4, 800 gb per tape. 260 kr per stykk på komplett
<Malinux> oki, men ser dårlig ut med tape-lesere/skrivere på komplett
<Malinux> hm, her er jo 3TB http://www.komplett.no/k/ki.aspx?sku=603599
<Mathias> 1,5*
<Malinux> 1,5?
<Mathias> da er det like så greit å gå for lto-6 fra ebay ;P
<Malinux> ah, ja, det står 3TB med komprimering :)
<Mathias> ;P
<Malinux> er lto-6 fra ebay en sånn maskin?
<Mathias> er noen heftige priser for stasjonen though :s
<Malinux> denne koster jo bare 15K http://www.ebay.com/itm/Quantum-TC-L62AN-BR-LTO-6-HH-Tape-Drive-Internal-Bare-6Gb-s-SAS-/140961565739?pt=US_Tape_Data_Cartidge_Drives&hash=item20d1f6cc2b
<Malinux> ikke noe til tusenlapp eller noe?
<Malinux> ja, det var jo vanvittige summer
<Mathias> lto-6 til 77 dollar faktisk
<lolcat> superkomprimering
<Mathias> sikkert ment på tekst ;P
<Mathias> da har du rene superkompringen
<Mathias> wikipedia tar vel 300-500 mb ellernoe i kun komprimert tekst
<lolcat> Jeg har forsåvidt en del datasett som er komprimert både to og tre ganger
<lolcat> men backupene mine har vel sånn 1.06x i ratio
<RoyK> Mathias: med LTO-6 er det vel 2,5TB
<Mathias> mm
<RoyK> men med den taperoboten du kanskje får, så er det ikke så mye
<Mathias> hvilken tapetype var det på den igjen?
<RoyK> SDLT, tror jeg
<RoyK> DLTs
<RoyK> kanskje
<RoyK> SDLT
<RoyK> husker ikke helt kapasiteten, men gjetter 160GB native per tape
<RoyK> mulig 300
<jo-erlend> RoyK?
<jo-erlend> RoyK: pong.
#ubuntu-no 2014-07-21
<Skandix> morn
<citoyen> mrn
<Skandix> står til
<citoyen> joa
<citoyen> første dag tilbake på jobb etter ferie
<citoyen> litt forvirret og overveldet
<Skandix> samme her
<Skandix> eller
<Skandix> hadde 4dager ferie due to frivillig jobbing på festival ^^
<citoyen> Jeg hadde først en ukes jobbreise og så to uker ferie
<citoyen> så jeg har ikke vært på kontoret på tre uker
<Skandix> noice
<RoyK> er det mulig å sette opp "hot corners" på u1404? type - flytt musa til et gitt hjørne og lås skjermen, eller et annet hjørne for å skru av skjersparer osv
<RoyK> ?
<Mathias> citoyen: tips: #ubuntu-no-offtopic :P
<citoyen> aha, er det derfor ingen sier noe her lenger
<geirha> Er vel fortsatt greit å prate her også, er bare at noen ikke liker at praten blir logga.
<citoyen> Har ikke så mye å si lenger egentlig, jeg bruker ikke lenger Ubuntu på desktop, bare på server
<citoyen> og den tikker og går nå uten det helt store av engasjement fra meg
<geirha> kjedelig når ting virker
<geirha> Tøft å se at bokmål nå er 100% http://projects.davidplanella.org/stats/utopic
<citoyen> jeg får kanskje vurdere å oppgradere serveren snart
<citoyen> for å se om jeg kan brekke noe
#ubuntu-no 2014-07-22
<Aeyoun> Flere som har problemer med varmen? Hardwareproblemer og ikke kroppen, altså.
<Malinux> Aeyoun: har ikke sjekket tempen på server etter jeg kom hjem, så skal sjekke litt
<Malinux> hjem fra fjellet
<Malinux> 64 grader C
<Malinux> på cpu
<Malinux> uten last
<Aeyoun> 72
<Aeyoun> CPU-bruk er 0. Romtemperatur 34.
<Malinux> såpass ja
<Aeyoun> Viftene går i 100 på alt her.
<Malinux> jeg tror mine vifter er på samme fart uansett
<Malinux> er ikke samme sted som serveren
<dr0> Har amd-cpu og jeg får ikke opp data om temperaturen i lm-sensors
<dr0> Det kjennes varmt ut bak maskinen, og kan sjekke den i bios, en er vel ikke akkurat noe last på den da
<Aeyoun>  Tastaturene oppå laptoppene er glovarme
<dr0> alt av kjøling er luft hos meg
<Mathias> Aeyoun: vannkjølinga sliter litt ja :P
<Mathias> men med en tdp tilsvarende en stekeovn er det ikke rart xD
<Mathias> også jobber CPUen konstant på 30% per kjerne
<Mathias> eller, jobbet
<dr0> Er kjøleegenskapene mye bedre med ei blokk med vann?
<dr0> "LD Cooling" ?
<Mathias> ?
<dr0> Greier jo nesten ikke bruke Windows, prøver meg på tastekombinasjonene i awesome wm
<dr0> hurr
<dr0> For flytting av vinduer i.e
<dr0> Om det skulle skje at man mister strømmen under en flashing av bios, hva skjer?
<dr0> :D
<Mathias> da har du nok et alvorlig problem
<Mathias> om de ikke har begynt med fancye backupgreier
<Malinux> kke få strømbrudd ved bios-flash... det er det eneste som garanterer mot at noe galt skjer
<Mathias> ikke få strømbrudd
<dr0> hehe
<Malinux> ja :) det er vel den beste sikkerhetsadvarselen man kan komme med :p siden ting er så jall, men kanskje det er mindre farlig nå enn det var før :S ikke godt å si
#ubuntu-no 2014-07-24
<dr0> Da regner det og tordner
<Malinux> her tordnet det litt, men det var nå ikke mer
<hjd> (med fare for at noen har nevnt det allerede) GOG har nå fått linux-støtte som vil si 50 spill tilgjengelig i første omgang :) http://www.gog.com/news/gogcom_now_supports_linux
<Malinux> GOG?
<geirha> Alle spillene du spilte da du var liten? GOG (Good Old Games) selger dem!
<hjd> Tidligere kjent som good old games. De selger pc-spill, startet opprinnelig med å gjøre eldre klassikere (fra 90-tallet ol) tilgjengelig som ikke var å få tak i noet annet sted.
<hjd> De har i senere tid også utvidet utvalget med en god del nyere titler
<geirha> Ser ut til at lista så langt for det meste er nyere titler
<geirha> Men de eldre (dos)-spillene fungerer fint på linux allrede. gog har bare pakket det sammen med dosbox.exe, så det går greit å kjøre installeren med wine, og så bare plukke ut selve spill-katalogen
<Malinux> er de da portet om, eller er det andre ting som gjør at de virker i linux?
<Malinux> dosbox.exe i wine? hvorfor det, når dosbox kjrøer nativt i linux
<geirha> Malinux: det er derfor du plukker ut selve spill-katalogen etter installeren er kjørt, slik at du kan kjøre det med (linux) dosbox
<Malinux> geirha: aha
<Malinux> hadde vært kult om det skjedde med commander keen, men nå fungerer det jo med dosbox uansett
<Malinux> ser at steam har en pakke med commander keen, der de påstår den er komplett
<Malinux> men de mangler keen6 + keendream
<geirha> Ser ut som det utelukkende er Ubuntu 14.04 og Mint 17 som støttes (av gog)
<geirha> da er det forhåpentligvis deb-pakker
<hjd> geirha: Ja, etter det jeg leste vil de ha .deb-pakker for LTS-versjoner av Ubuntu og Mint, samt tar.gz for andre distroer.
<hjd> Malinux: Apropos commander keen, jeg sitter og ser intervju med Scott Miller som var en av de sentrale personene i Apogee Software akkurat nå.
<Malinux> hjd: kult :)
<Malinux> har ikke lastet ned, men noen har laget noen fan-greier, som da blir keen 7, 8 og 9 med grafikkmotoren til keen6
<Malinux> geirha: har de et slags ppa/pakkearkiv man legger til? eller må alt lastes ned manuelt?
<geirha> Vet ikke
<geirha> Kanskje det står et sted på den sida der, jeg har ikke lest den enda
<Malinux> ok
<qwebirc5806> Min libreoffice har hengt seg. Når jeg trykker på ikonet blir skjermen bare blank. Jeg har prøvd å restarte pc'n. Noen som vet hvordan jeg kan fikse det? Takk
<IvarB> hmm
<Malinux> hva skjer om du starter libreoffice fra terminal? får du da noen feilmeldinger?
<IvarB> dette er mer et libreoffice spørsmål
<Malinux> jepp, men libreoffice er en del av standard ubuntu-install :)
<qwebirc5806> Kan du gi meg terminal-kommandoen for åpne libreoffice ?
<Malinux> libreoffice
<Malinux> om du skriver starten på en kommando, så kan du trykke tab to ganger og du får autocomplete :)
<qwebirc5806> Ok. Takk. Nei, det skjedde ingenting når jeg prøvde å åpne det i terminal.
<Malinux> hva vil det si at ikke noe skjedde?
<qwebirc5806> Det jeg mener er at ingenting poppet opp.
<Malinux> ok, og ingen output i terminalen?
<Malinux> jeg får f.eks. denne feilmeldingen fordi jeg har deaktivert java i libreoffice
<Malinux> Warning: failed to read path from javaldx
<qwebirc5806> Nei, ingen forklaring i terminalen heller.
<Malinux> ok
<Malinux> jeg vet ikke om dette løser det, men det kan jo kanskje være noe du kunne prøvd? http://askubuntu.com/questions/419167/libreoffice-wont-start
<Malinux> men der er det jo en feilmelding i alle fall
<qwebirc5806> Jeg skal prøve det.
<Mathias> --purge er praktisk når du ødelegger ting / tingene ødelegger seg selv :p
<qwebirc5806> Hva er purge?
<Mathias> apt-get --purge remove, fjerner programmet og alle konfigurasjonsfilene
<qwebirc5806> Jeg har fjernet og reinstallert det nå. Trenger jeg å starte computeren på nytt? Ikonet for libreoffice forsvant ikke når jeg fjernet libreoffice, og når jeg høyreklikker på ikonet får jeg fortsatt opp det samme.
<Mathias> hadde du det i launcheren? (søk det opp i dash og legg det til på nytt)
<qwebirc5806> hva er launcheren, og hva er dash?
<Mathias> launcheren er greia til venstre, dash er greia som spretter opp når du trykker på ubuntuikonet i launcheren
<qwebirc5806> Ikonet forsvant aldri fra launcheren
<qwebirc5806> Må jeg restarte etter å ha reinstallert et program?
<qwebirc5806> For å få ny snarvei?
<Malinux> nei, skal ikke være nødvendig å reboote etter en reinstall
<qwebirc5806> hvorfor forsvant ikke snarveien etter jeg fjernet programet? Har hengt seg på noen måte da.
<Malinux> vet ikke
<qwebirc5806> Prøver å restarte jeg.
#ubuntu-no 2014-07-25
<Mathias> noen ideer om hvordan jeg kan mounte en iso som inneholder to ntfs-partisjoner?
#ubuntu-no 2014-07-26
<qwebirc64926> Hei, jeg har problemer med å få installert Ubuntu 14.04 fra CD/USB stick. Anyone ?
<RoyK> geirha: 99%, men også litt kult å se at gaelic er på 99% ;)
<geirha> Ah, hoppet ned litt igjen. Er vel kommet nye strenger da.
<geirha> Lurer på hvor langt Na'vi er kommet
<geirha> Ser ikke ut til å være i lista der, så da har det vel ikke blitt et ordentlig språk enda
<RoyK> geirha: sett dette sykkelmerket før? https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/527516/20140726_200707.jpg
<RoyK> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/527516/20140726_200657.jpg
<RoyK> :D
<geirha> Nei, aldri
<RoyK> ikke jeg heller ;)
<RoyK> før jeg satte på merkene på sykkelen :D
<RoyK> hjemmebygget måtte jo ha et navn
<RoyK> så hvorfor ikke noe fra norrøn mytologi?
<geirha> Og når begynner masseproduksjonen? :)
<Mathias> pff, masseproduksjon
<geirha> Sykkelen så for øvrig stilig ut. Imponerende at du har bygget den selv
#ubuntu-no 2015-07-20
<AndyOslo> Fint vær i Oslo............
<skandix> å?
<RoyK> fint vær i Frankfurt (Main) ;)
<skandix> nå ble det plutselig fint vær i flekkefjord også gitt
<Mathias> skandix: TIL, vær er smittsomt over irc
#ubuntu-no 2015-07-21
<shazzr> http://git.slaskete.net/yr-temp.sh/
<RoyK> shazzr: kult, men... funker visst bare med norske steder
<skandix> such a bummer
#ubuntu-no 2015-07-22
<shazzr> RoyK: Kan sikkert putte inn andre i konfigurasjonsfilen manuelt? Jeg fjernet hvertfall en manualt.
#ubuntu-no 2015-07-24
<Blowfish> irc://irc.debian.org/debian-nordic
<Blowfish> well, yeah... Det var jo sjølvsagt DET eg skulle gjera.
<Blowfish> Sorry for spam :(
<Mathias> gjør ingenting :P
<Blowfish> Fint å komme i ny kanal, og så begynne med å spamme inn "reklame" for andre kanaler :p
<RoyK> hehe
#ubuntu-no 2015-07-25
<shazzr> Miljøpartiet de grønne kjører Ubuntu på partikontoret: http://twitter.com/Partiet/status/624536227245608960 Grunn nok i seg selv til å gi dem stemmen min. :)
#ubuntu-no 2016-07-26
<lys> oj endelig
#ubuntu-no 2019-07-28
<luna> Möte om kommande Linux konferanser i Norge och Norra Sverige om 10 minuter
<Talikka> aha!
<Talikka> intressant
<Talikka> Jag i Finland vill få något informasjon också. Jag ska skaffa ett frågande i Google forms om småa företag som användar Linux och säljer servic inom FOSS branchen
<Talikka> det danska forumet gav nästan inget svar https://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=22537
<luna> Talikka: Debconf Debians officella konferans i Sverige om 2-4år och  https://fscons.org/XII/ i Norge kanske 1 dag 2:a November 2019 eller inställt och blir flyttat till 2020 vet om 1-2 timmar ungefär då mötet vi har nu är över
<luna> FSCons Oslo i år är inställt kanske blir i 2020 istället
